# Shakedown trip.



## Cruzincat (Sep 30, 2013)

If everything goes right we should finally be owners of a new class A in another week or so.  At the moment we won't have a suitable toad, so we will be looking for an extended weekend destination in the area of the mid-atlantic south of Maryland (since the weather is turning colder) where we can spend a little time and be content with not having secondary transportation.

Any suggestions?

More on our impending purchase later.  Don't want to jinx anything, so when it is in the driveway, it will be real.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 30, 2013)

WELL I think that going to be hard. I know your feeling about wanting to get out, but owning a CLASS A with out a toad you are stuck at the park unless they offer shuttle service to go places. So get you a good reliable toad so you will not be stuck at a CG.


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 30, 2013)

Plan to do that, but we don't want to wait to do a shakedown.  That's why I am looking for suggestions for parks with amenities that won't cause us to feel stranded.


----------



## vanole (Sep 30, 2013)

Va Beach is most likely too far for you but Holiday Travel Park might fit that bill.  They have a tram that takes you to the Ocean Front.  Heck if you needed something just give me a holler though I'm not Domino's I will deliver if asked.

Have you thought about just renting a U-haul trailer or tow dolly to tow your vehicle for the shakedown until you get your suitable TOAD.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Sep 30, 2013)

For a suitable toad= Not the same toad for me and you. I like a good 4x4 for some but not real heavy off road. Some want a Caddie  and some want a VW. It all depends on what one want out of the rig to be used as the toad. For me it's a 4-runner and it cannot be towed so I trailer, advantage no wear on the rig while towing and I can backup. Dis-advantage you have a trailer to deal with and most of the time this is not a problem.
As for the shakedown, unless it will be an extended, more than 5-10 days you can find many RV parks that have all the needs covered even if you forget food. You will spend lots of time reading manuals and just finding out what you just did to yourself, LOL. Maybe make new friends rightaway at the campfire or an impromptu potluck or 4:00 beer time with stories(would that ever happen, LOL)


LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just wished he would tell us just where he is from. I think then we could give advice on some good camping grounds to stay


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry Hollis.  I did mention south of Maryland.  That is our starting point.  Actually, we are on an Island in the Chesapeake Bay where US50 crosses over.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2013)

oops I must have not saw/read that. Being that said and I am way down here in south Georgia I can not offer and CG for you to go to But I know most of us are waiting on the news that you are a owner of a MH and ready to hit the road. Good luck


----------



## LEN (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok this may help.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com./

At least you can read what others have experienced.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2013)

OK Cruizincat  I hope you PLAYED THE LOTTERY  {THE WINNER}  189 millions    and only ONE was in MARYLAND, SO we hope it was you.


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 2, 2013)

H2H1;84639 said:
			
		

> OK Cruizincat  I hope you PLAYED THE LOTTERY  {THE WINNER}  189 millions    and only ONE was in MARYLAND, SO we hope it was you.



If it were me I wouldn't be able to type a response right now!:distracted:


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, the "shakedown trip" is done so to speak.  About 180 miles from where we picked it up to home.  First hour to hour and a half were tense, until I got used to driving with rear wheel drive again.  Been a long time since I made my living driving trucks.

I know some have stated that Forest River products may not be the best, but we got a fairly decent deal in a roundabout way.  We're not real happy with what the dealership did, but in the end we are content with what we got. The story:

We went to the Annual RV show in Hershey in early September.  We went, looking for a class A that met our minimum requirements.  Spacious enough to spend a substantial amount of time in it with room for kids and grandkids for shorter trips.  Had to be a short wheelbase because of a tight turn from a single lane private road into our wider driveway.  We found one in a Coachmen Pursuit 31BDP.  Long story short, we signed to buy the unit that was at the show, even getting a purchase agreement with the VIN# included.  We gave them our down payment. They even showed us where the financing was approved. 

Over the next week they started asking us for more info as though the financing was not a done deal. If we could not get financing, the deal would be scrapped and we could get our money back, so we weren't too concerned.  About the time our down payment check cleared the bank, they informed us that we were not going to get the unit that was at the show, since they had already sold that one.  One of the reasons we agreed to purchase the one at the show was that we didn't want to take delivery of a newly built coach in December and have to wait until spring to use it for the first time close to home. 

At this point they started to try to make deals on in stock coaches of lesser value, but coaches that would not satisfy our minimum requirements.  I suggested they look at coaches that were better and try to give us a good deal, even if we had to pay a little more.  Eventually they came up with the Georgetown and offered us 5K lowewr than the show price.  We countered and got 5K more taken off.  The origibnal contract had the Arbitration clause written into it, which meant, if we wanted to fight to get our initial deposit back we might even have to go to Tennessee to fight it.  We might go that route and still end up having to buy a Pursuit at a later date.

All in all, we are happy with the deal we ended up with but not so much in how we got there.  This is the first and possibly last time we will go to the Hershey show, due to the tactics employed by the vendor.  We might still watch the show on HGTV.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 6, 2013)

I would write a review that dealer in all RV forums and any where else I could. That sounds like a bait and switch tactic to me. As for as your Georgetown, good luck and great camping


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 6, 2013)

Based on their williness to take it all the way to keep my down payment, I am left with a great deal of concern that they would come after me if I spoke out against them.  I would highly recommend that anyone making a purchase that large think a long time before signing any agreement that contains the Arbitration clause.  That allows them to get away with murder and only leaves you the option of Arbitration and you can't even take them to court anymore.  During the course of our adventure, I did a lot of searching on the web, concerning arbitration, and I wish I had learned this beforehand. Apparently many companies are now going that route.  Only when everyone refuses to comply, will we be rid of this nuisance.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 7, 2013)

You are right, I would never buy from a dealer who insist you sign away your rights. To me, that means they know they may be at fault and on the selling side of the contract and by signing the arbitration declaration page to give your rights away... So I will tell all never sign a arbitration agreement, you giving your rights away to them and then they control you and in the end they control the contract no matter what you disagree with.


----------

